# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Dokuczliwy wyprysk na dłoniach i stopach, proszę o diagnozę

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, wszystko widać na zdjęciach, aktualnie stan dłoni jest pogorszony (ale nie najgorszy), latem jest lepiej, zimą zmiany są bardziej zaognione, często wręcz sine. Trwa to już ponad 2 lata z małymi przerwami - raz jest lepiej, raz gorzej, ale dłonie nigdy nie są w stanie "idealnym". Dodam, że zmiany są swędzące, czasem pieką. Jestem alergiczką, ale nie zauważyłam związku między pogarszaniem dłoni, a jakimikolwiek czynnikami zewnętrznymi/wewnętrznymi. Miałam robione testy płatkowe, nie wykazały zupełnie nic. W październiku wybieram się do dermatologa, ale stwierdziłam, że poszukam pomocy również tutaj, może akurat ktoś ma to samo. Gdy jest bardzo źle stosuję maść sterydową, pomaga, ale niestety nie na długo. Oprócz dłoni podobne zmiany mam na stopach, ale jest ich tam znacznie mniej. Dodatkowo w okresach zaostrzeń pojawia się wysypka w postaci suchych, zaczerwienionych plam na łokciach, przedramionach i udach (z tyłu), rzadziej na całych nogach (ale tylko z tyłu). Jako dziecko przez większość dzieciństwa miałam różnego typu wysypki na całym ciele, czego przyczyną według lekarzy były alergie pokarmowe, wziewne, itd., ale przez wiele lat miałam względny spokój, aż tu nagle pojawiło się to (mam 22 lata). Ktoś poznaje, ma tak samo? Z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam to jest alergia.
skórna dotykowa. na proszki do prania kurz detrgenty nawet na wodę. mam to samo. pomagają leki sterydowe elocom, bedigord g, novate... niestety nieuleczalne. polecam kremy rękawiczka escipial protect.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak przy kazdej allergi pomagaja leki histaminowe wapno allegra tylko nie alertek bo stracisz ochot
e na zycie. Sterydow raczej nie polecam dzialaja na poczatku, kremy na skore atopowa, aloesowe, a przede wszystkimzmiana- przypomnij sobie od kiedy to masz, moze zaczoles nowa prace, wiem ze ciezko z tymprzypominaniem u mnie uczulenie wychodzi dopiero po 4 dniach od kontaktu z alergenem. I powiem tak kazda dluzsza przerwa w pracy rece zagojone. Moja zmora jest guma czarna wulkanizowana, dodaja do tego niezlego syfu. Mimo ze sam sie tego nie dotykam to pracownicy roznosza wszedzie, klamki stolik narzedzia - pomysl i przez analogie dojdziesz co w Twoim przypadku. Koniecznie zrob testy platkowe to nie boli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko się zgadza, ale wyżej wspomniana przypadłość bywa bardzo często mylona z alergią pokarmową - mianowicie pomidory i z nich przetwory zamieszczam link do opracowania. Jako przykład idealnie pasuje tu przedstawione zdjęcie stopy czy przykład z sieci jakich nie mało tu zdjęcie z ostatniej fazy czyli gojenia  http://medyczka.pl/dokuczliwy-wyprys...oniach-i-44752. Teraz rozumię dlaczego atopowe zapalenie skóry - wywołane wysypką kontaktową jest NIEULECZALNE. Po dwóch latach udręki znalazłem przyczynę swoich dolegliwości, z racji dużej wysypki na dłoniach wszyscy wskazywali na alergie kontaktową, tylko nic mi nie pasowało, bo dłonie mogłem zrozumieć ale dlaczego jedna stopa, oczywiście z czasem wyprysk pojawił się na drugiej stopie. Epicentrum koszmaru miało miejsce, gdy pod paznokciami u palców dłoni wystąpiła dziwna zmiana, coś takiego http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8P0TUYAiaa...0/DSCF4116.JPG  Nikt nie umiał mi pomóc, oczywiście zażywanie leków histaminowych dopracowałem do perfekcji i w takich ilościach że nie wsposób się przyznać. Wizyty u dermatologów jak i  alergolog ów skończyły się stwierdzeniem alergi na jakieś tam 4butylo...... Jak się domyślacie nieuleczalne a w unikaniu produktów z tym związkiem jestem mistrzem. Udałem się do tzn "znachora" na dodatek siostra z klasztoru. Oprócz ziół, nakazała zakaz ketchupu, musztardy, ostrych potraw, octu no i ani grama alkoholu. Zastosowałem się do jej rady wybiórczo, tzn. nie zaprzestałem używania piwka a i ziół do tej pory nie wykupiłem. Skóra zaczeła się goić, krostki wyskakiwały w liczbie 1-3 na dłoń, dodam że odstawiłem leki. Ale jak się później okazało, zdażało mi się zjeść pomidorka czy to w sałatce czy standardowo w kanapce, zupka.  Zauroczony tą zmianą poszukałem w internecie i znalazłem ALERGIA kwartalnik dla lekarzy - Nie tylko alergeny: pomidor .
Po całkowitym usunięciu warzywka czerwonego - "takiego zdrowego" wszystko ustało. Dla tych wszystkich, których opracowanie alergi pomidora jest za długie, przytocze krótki wpis zresztą pisany tekstem wytłuszconym.
"Przetwory z pomidorów (sok pomidorowy, ketchup, itp.) są bogate w jony niklu, co u niektórych osób wykazujących cechy alergii kontaktowej na ten pierwiastek objawia się wypryskiem po spożyciu koncentratów."
Będe skromny, nie liczę na "dzięki" rozkrzyczcie to na cały internet zajmujący się wypryskiem kontaktowym, a wszyscy będziemy zdrowsi i bogatsi - koniec z hienami z koncernów medycznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo od kilku lat. Wcześniej się pojawiało i znikało, ale w ciąży się nasiliło i wyszło również na stopach. Ze stóp zniknęło po maści sterydowej połączonej z okładani z wody bornej, niestety na rękach utrzymują się do dziś z różnym nasileniem.Ręce polepszyły się po wyeliminowaniu z kosmetyków SLS  i SLES i innych.W sieci jest wiele stron opisujących szkodliwe substancje występujące w kosmetykach używanych na co dzień. Warto spróbować jeżeli tak jak ja nie masz pojęcia co cię uczula.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powstaje wskutek niedokrwienia podczas ucisku na żyłę lub tętnicę, długotrwałe cierpnięcie ręki lub nogi podczas siedzenia w jednej pozycji lub podczas snu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzy lata borykam się z tym problemem, lekarze byli bezsilni mówili że to nieuleczalna choroba że przyczyny są nieznane i że nagroda Nobla czeka na tego kto odkryje skąd się to bierze. Nachodzą mnie myśli czy medycyna jest tak głupia czy opiera się na firmach farmaceutycznych. 
Trafił mi się lekarz w UK który podczas rozpoznania wypytywał mnie o to co robię i próbował wmówić alergię kontaktową z uwagi na mój częsty kontakt z różnymi niekoniecznie czystymi przedmiotami, Ja się nie dawałem próbowałem wmówić pasożyty, bo widziałem że to rodzi się w środku, płyn surowiczy pompowany jest pod skórę czasem w małych ilościach przez kilka godzin, przy mocnych atakach pompowany jest przez dwa lub trzy dni łącząc wypryski w duże obszary podczas tych mocnych ataków odczuwałem ucisk na nerki lekki ból nerek.
 Gdy płyn się kończy wchodzi w te wypryski trochę krwi i wszystko zasycha a produkcją naskórka przyśpiesza tak mocno że w ciągu dwóch, trzech dni skóra wraz z zaschniętym płynem odchodzi płatami.  
Sprawa była o tyle dziwna, że te ataki występowały w dni w które nie pracowałem. Kiedy mówiłem lekarzowi że w weekend to ja siedzę przed komputerem lekko się zaśmiał, dziś wiem że to był jego największy błąd bo tu tkwiło rozpoznanie problemu. Siedząc przed komputerem zakładałem nogę na nogę i mi noga cierpła czasem jak wstałem to nie mogłem nią ruszać. 
Lekarz rozpoznał chorobę jako łuszczyca krostowa i zapisał maści nawilżające do częstego stosowania i maść ze sterydami raz dziennie. Kazał też ubierać w pracy rękawiczki.
Ponieważ hofman zawsze wie lepiej zignorowałem rękawiczki dwa tygodnie sterydów nie przyniosło rezultatów, więc i je odstawiłem.
Skupiłem się na diecie, próbowałem znaleźć produkt, który uczula i zauważyłem, że jedynie po alkoholu wypryski się nasilały, łatwo po alkoholu zamrzeć na dłużej w jednej pozycji. 
Sytuacje stresowe też jakby zaogniały sytuację, Człowiek bardziej się spina i łatwiej nacisnąć na jakąś rurkę układu krwionośnego. 
Kolegi brat ma rozpoznaną łuszczycę stawową a on mówi że jak długo klęczy na twardej podłodze to mu skóra twardnieje i się łuszczy i że to choroba dziedziczna.
Kiedyś się złapałem na tym, że śpię na dłoni i po tym, wiedziałem, że to wywołało kolejny atak ale dalej nie mogłem zrozumieć. 
Znajomi mówili że spanie na brzuchu to niebezpieczna pozycja, wyśmiałem jak doktor mnie podczas wizyty, myśląc że od dziecka śpię na brzuchu że mój organizm wie lepiej.
W święta spałem na fotelu rozkładanym z poprzecznymi belkami, śpiąc z ręką u góry ramię dotykało belki blokując przepływ krwi, ręce mi cierpły i jak przebudziłem się w nocy wiedziałem że to ma związek z moją chorobą.
Tak mocno obsypanych rąk dawno nie widziałem, alkoholu nie piłem został więc wykluczony, poza tym wysyp pojawił się tylko na dłoniach więc byłem już pewny.
Szybko zacząłem kojarzyć pewne fakty że przy niedokrwieniu umierają komórki a nieczystości związane z obumieraniem muszą zostać wydalone z organizmu. Tak jak w przypadku odleżyn i poparzeń pojawia się ten płyn. Prawdopodobnie organizm nie jest w stanie w tak krótkim czasie wydalić tak dużej ilości martwych komórek.
Gdy skóra jest grubsza nie ma zdolności do szybkiej regeneracji jak w przypadku stop i dłoni martwe komórki zostają magazynowane. Na przykład siedząc długo w jednej pozycji na twardej powierzchni utrudniony jest przepływ krwi nieczystości zbierają się w bolesne pryszcze na (d…, czy szkoła nas zabija?) pośladkach, które z czasem zostają usunięte z organizmu.
Ucho to miejsce często uciskane podczas snu. Przypomniała mi się historia znajomego co pojechał na wesele i mu się taka torbiel za uchem zrobiła. Podejrzewam że spał przez kilka dni na twardej poduszce lub ucinał sobie popołudniowe drzemki z uciskaniem ucha co przyczyniło się do powstania torbieli, narośli w organizmie. Ja nieraz miewałem ale nie aż tak że musiałem z tym iść do lekarza. Lekarz stwierdził tłuszczaka, ja myślę że to martwe komórki zbierają się i czasem znajdą kanał na zewnątrz, a czasem zdarzy się że skóra wewnątrz ucha szybko się złuszczy dosłownie w kilka godzin, wiem że to zanieczyszczenia związane z umieraniem komórek znalazły drogę na zewnątrz. 
Wracając do początków mojej choroby, zanim wypryski zaczęły się pojawiać zdarzało mi się że zaczęła mi schodzić skóra z dłoni czasem na stopach odchodziła płatami.
Dopiero później pojawiły się wypryski ale tylko na małych obszarach kilka pryszczy kolejne ataki rozprzestrzeniały swój zasięg zajmując okolice stawów po zewnętrznej stronie dłoni dlatego śmiem twierdzić że to zdolność do usuwania zanieczyszczeń przez skórę, nabyta przez organizm. Proces ten jest znany genom żywych organizmów, małe żaby drzewołazy żywiące się mrówkami wykształciły specjalne gruczoły na skórze do przechowywania trujących związków. Lekarze mówią że to choroba genetyczna, to by się zgadzało bo nie u wszystkich ludzi takie mechanizmy zachodzą. Być może obrośnięcie żył przyczynia się do słabszego przepływu krwi i podczas ucisku mniej krwi przechodzi co za tym idzie więcej komórek umiera wskutek niedokrwienia. Na podstawie mojej choroby muszę stwierdzić że organizm nie jest w stanie usunąć w tak krótkim czasie tak dużej ilości martwych komórek więc musi kombinować, zwłaszcza w sytuacjach które powtarzają się codziennie. Tak było podczas ostatniego razu, trzy dni w czasie snu podpora łóżka uciskała ramię raz jedno raz drugie co wywołało obfite długotrwałe wypryski trwające kilka dni po zmianie łóżka. Skoro organizm tak długo radzi sobie z usuwaniem takich zanieczyszczeń znaczy że musi wykształcić jakieś mechanizmy obronne, jak w moim przypadku pompowanie pod skórę.
Inne których jestem pewny to wytworzenie takiego tłuszczaka za uchem wskutek niedokrwienia ucha, nieraz się obudziłem z czerwonym palącym uchem po krótkiej drzemce.
Przyjrzałem się tłuszczakom i widzę że nie wiadomo skąd się biorą częściej występują u osób po 40-50 czyli nie tak sprawne rurki. I u osób z nadwagą, posiadają tkankę tłuszczową. Więc wielce prawdopodobne jest to że tworzenie się tłuszczaków jest kolejnym mechanizmem radzenia sobie z dużą ilością nieczystości po śmierci komórek, tym bardziej że powstają w byłych ranach gdzie łatwiej rozwarstwić tkanki lub występują w tych samych miejscach gdzie droga już jest utorowana.
Ten sam mechanizm występuje w brwiach, są to miejsca wystające często uciskane podczas snu, łuszczenie się naskórka jest wynikiem nieczystości podskórnych, a nie jak to wyczytałem wywołuje go grzyb, grzyb się rozwija na dostarczanym pokarmie (martwy naskórek)
W okolicach brwi też zdarzają się takie tłuszczaki, ja miałem. Znaczy, że miejsce kilka razy zostało niedokrwione i martwe komórki musiały zostać gdzieś wydalone lub zmagazynowane.
Przyjrzałem się rakowi i widzę, że komórki rakowe ( martwe komórki) są w każdym organizmie problem pojawia się dopiero wtedy, gdy zaczyna być ich więcej lub jak utworzą guza i guz się przekształci. To nic innego jak fakt, że martwa komórka nie może pozostawać w ciele zbyt długo, bo może poważnie zaszkodzić organizmowi. Dlatego codziennie powtarzane sytuacje w których wskutek niedokrwienia giną komórki jest tak niebezpieczne bo organizm nie jest w stanie ich usunąć na czas i musi je gdzieś zmagazynować. 
A skąd pogłoski że ziarenko ciecierzycy pomaga w walce z rakiem?
Albo cudowne uzdrowienia musiał ktoś zmienić coś w swoim życiu co go zabijało. Zmienił łóżko lub przestał ucinać sobie drzemki na tym twardym fotelu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boze jak czytam te wasze komentarzeto rece opadają. Mam tak od 8 lat. Na cach stopach twarzy. Wyszlo ze mam alergie na nikiel. Chrom pallad. Musisz powturzyc testy platkowe na skorze. Bron boze nie uzywaj przez dlizszy czas lekow ze sterydami, skora bedzie sie wysuszac i pekac, krwawic. Przechodzilam przez pieklo. Cale dlonie do lokci. Twarz. Stopy. Najbardziej wychodzi mi po pomidorach.orzechach i serach. Zalezy od organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Choroba Bostonie lub w Polsce swizbrzaczka guzkowata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Forma łuszczycy występuje na dłoniach i stopach na wewnętrznej stronie najczęściej. Masc siarkowo-salicylowa ale robiona n receptę i leki histaminowe. Nieuleczalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam identyczną wysypkę. Całe lata się z tym zmagalam. Przerabialam maści robione i sterydy itd. Nic nie pomagało. Okazało się że to była alergia i to na...kosmetyki. teraz mam spokój ale myje się delikatnym mydłem glicerynowym które sama robię, szukając szamponów kupuje te z możliwie najprostszym składem. Zauważyłam też że dłonie zaczynają swedziec np po plynie do naczyń. 
Ogólnie jest to alergia na kosmetyki.

----------


## Polecający Wyszogród

Wyszogród - miejscowość położona w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu płynie rzeka Wisła. Polecam odwiedzać Wyszogród, a najlepiej w nim mieszkać, bo warto. I na koniec dodam jeszcze, że jedną z największych atrakcji Wyszogrodu jest Biedronka przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16 - róbcie w niej zakupy, to jest według mnie najlepsza Biedronka ze wszystkich Biedronek. Zapraszam do tej miejscowości.

Zamieszkaj w Wyszogrodzie i rób zakupy w tamtejszej Biedronce przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16, bo warto.

----------

